# Ford 5000 Major Back Hoe



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello Guys,
Can anyone tell me where to get some pictures or diagrams showing the battery box and basic tractor frame. I have a chance to buy this tractor and without looking for the serial number, I am trying to find out the year it was manufactured. It has a small battery box not the long one that swings out.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you mean a 550:
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTc1WDEwMjQ=/z/nBoAAOSwnNBXWuDb/$_86.JPG
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...2e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr317638ag22320

or a 5000:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...1954bce52e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr52013
with a backhoe:
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-HkZSfhab...WkzXYNOU-3l50gCEw/s1600/Vammas+6%2C5+ford.jpg


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

It is a 5000 with a 6 speed trans and I just spent 1/2 hour looking for the model and serial numbers. It has a label on the hood that says POWER, FORDSON MAJOR. I will try to attach some pic's.


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It's a Fordson. Not a Ford.
Do a search for Fordson Major,
Fordson Power Major or Fordson Super Major.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/4/4/6440-ford-5000-diesel.html


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It can be confusing. When the Ford 1000-series came in 1965, the tractors were badged with a prefix that was meant to remind of the popular Fordsons (European market). 2000 got Dexta, 3000 got Super Dexta, 4000 got Major and 5000 got Super Major.
To make things more complicated, the latest Major, Fordson Super Major, was exported to North America and was badged Ford 5000 Diesel. In the same manner Fordson Super Dexta was badged Ford 2000 Diesel.
The US built 601 Workmaster and 801 Powermaster was badged 2000 and 4000 during their last years.
Clear as mud.

Anyhow, it is a Fordson E1A (New Major) and you can check the serial numbers and casting codes to see which Major (and year) it is here:
http://www.selen.nu/cgi-bin/trsnr.pl?lang=en

Were to find the numbers?
Go to this Wiki:
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/wiki/default.aspx/MyWiki/IdentifyingYourMajor.html
Username = fordsontractorpages
Password = dotty


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Hacke said:


> It can be confusing. When the Ford 1000-series came in 1965, the tractors were badged with a prefix that was meant to remind of the popular Fordsons (European market). 2000 got Dexta, 3000 got Super Dexta, 4000 got Major and 5000 got Super Major.
> To make things more complicated, the latest Major, Fordson Super Major, was exported to North America and was badged Ford 5000 Diesel. In the same manner Fordson Super Dexta was badged Ford 2000 Diesel.
> The US built 601 Workmaster and 801 Powermaster was badged 2000 and 4000 during their last years.
> Clear as mud.
> ...


Thanks Guys that will help alot.


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

OK now that I know that this tractor is Fordson, should I stay clear of this model or are this tractors just as good as the regular Ford?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

A Fordson is a regular Ford.

I take it that you are in the US? Although it is a Ford it is not very common there. North America had the popular 601 and 801 tractors during the New Major era in Europe. If a tractor is not common, there is not so much knowledge spread about it. Try to get information about a 601 in Europe...

It is impossible to give a useful advice. The New Majors were very reliable and sturdy, which made them popular in Europe, but it is a lot to concider when it comes to buying one today, especially in the US. It is an over 60 years old tractor and that calls for a thorough investigation by someone who knows about these tractors and how to check engine, drive train, hydraulics and so on. It does not help that it was a good machine when new, if it has been abused and neglected. Same goes for the backhoe.

How do you plan to use it? Just need a backhoe for one project, or a machine you want to keep and use from time to time?

It is more than just the price to buy it, financially.
You have to add what it takes in parts and labour to get it in the condition you want. How do you get parts? Do you have someone with enough knowledge to help you with repairs and advices?


I believe you can get some useful information from the Fordson experts at the Fordson Tractor Pages forum:
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Hacke said:


> A Fordson is a regular Ford.
> 
> I take it that you are in the US? Although it is a Ford it is not very common there. North America had the popular 601 and 801 tractors during the New Major era in Europe. If a tractor is not common, there is not so much knowledge spread about it. Try to get information about a 601 in Europe...
> 
> ...


I looked at this link and tried to register but they asked this question,What was the type name of the second Fordson tractor?: I have no idea.
I am in the US and I want to use this hoe for several years. I am an automotive machinist and 40 year mechanic, if I can't fix it, it can't be fixed.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, go for it then!
It is a very good tractor, the backhoe is unknown to me.
Please, keep us posted.

The second Fordson model was model N.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't know much about the Fordson Power Major, but I do know about the Fordson Dexta. My Fordson Dexta is a 1959. I've had my Dexta for over 10 years. It's pretty easy to get parts for it, and it's a simple tractor to fix and maintain. It's been a very reliable little machine.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

watersteps said:


> I looked at this link and tried to register but they asked this question,What was the type name of the second Fordson tractor?: I have no idea.
> I am in the US and I want to use this hoe for several years. I am an automotive machinist and 40 year mechanic, if I can't fix it, it can't be fixed.


The Fordsons have a good reputation as a rugged reliable machine. Whether that one is still rugged and reliable after 50+ years is the question.
Parts and knowledge for the US built Ford tractors and backhoes are ubiquitous. The Fordsons not so much.
Backhoes were usually run hard and generally have a lot of hours on them. They have much more complex hydraulic systems on them and can be very expensive to repair. I would love to have a TLB for occasional use but after reading tractor forums for most of 20 years I know they can be a huge money pit. 
IF I were to buy an old TLB it would be a US built one like a 3400, 335, 4400, 4500, 445, 545, etc that at least the tractor parts are readily available and there is still SOME parts support for the loader/backhoe from New Holland. (Think seals, special Orings, valve packings, proprietary hyd fittings and tech manuals). Plus, those models were very common machines in their day so used parts aren't too hard to find.
Buying an uncommon Fordson with an unknown hoe is just not something I would recommend.


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to all of you, I will now try to find the serial number since I know where to look. I must wait for the owner to except my offer. I do know that I need to replace some of the hyd hoses the rest remains to be seen.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

watersteps said:


> Thanks to all of you, I will now try to find the serial number since I know where to look. I must wait for the owner to except my offer. I do know that I need to replace some of the hyd hoses the rest remains to be seen.


If there is not a plate with numbers, the engine's serial number is the tractor's serial number. The engine might have been replaced, so you need to check all the casting numbers you can find in order to get the whole picture.



It seems to be some misconceptions about the Fordson brand. Ford started producing and selling tractors (Model F) under the brand Fordson in 1918, in USA. There was no Ford tractor branded Ford until 1939. During this period, Fordson tractors were also made at British plants, and the production continued there when Ford stopped the US production in 1928.

Ford restarted the US production in 1939 with a new model (9N), that was branded Ford, and continued with new models. The British plants continued developing and producing tractors under the brand Fordson (Model N, Major, New Major, Dexta and Super Dexta) until 1964, when the World Series (1000-series) took over and Ford tractors were branded Ford worldwide.


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I found the number on the right front side of the engine, S428200, Fordson forum says it is a replacement engine no other info is available!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

watersteps said:


> Well I found the number on the right front side of the engine, S428200, Fordson forum says it is a replacement engine no other info is available!


According to this on the Fordson Tractor Pages Forum:
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5626
It is a 589E 6 cyl petrol, 590E 6 cyl Diesel, 591E 4 cyl Petrol or a 592E 4 cyl Diesel.
The engine was made in December 1964.


Casting numbers?


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

I will look for casting number when I get back to the tractor location. Well it is a four cyl Diesel so it must be the 592E. Thank you for the help.


----------

